# Do you believe Covid-19 was bioterrorism?



## Sweetpeaa (Feb 28, 2021)

Let's be honest, bio-terrorism has been talked about as a potential threat since the early 2000's. And for the longest time nothing came about it so I think everyone just forgot about such a thing even being possible until last year. I wouldn't put it past China to do this even despite everything about speculative journalism suggesting the Chinese government creating it being debunked. We just don't know for certain. They locked down their own people for several months but several people were still ''allowed'' to leave and go to other countries which is how the virus spread.

I believed the bat and pangolin at the market story but now I'm thinking it wasn't in good faith.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 28, 2021)

In a way, it was terrorism


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 28, 2021)

I think it's possible but speculating about it isn't worth the time and energy.  We already know COVID-19 was covered up and otherwise mishandled grossly by the Chinese and this was the main reason it got as bad as it did.  Pondering a detail like whether it was a deliberate release or just the usual Chinese incompetence and consequent attempt to save face isn't something worth much of your brainpower without some kind of incredible smoking gun that would count as evidence enough to get things like sanctions or worse put on China - and that's assuming anybody would be willing to stick it to the Chinese at all, which really doesn't seem to be the case these days.


----------



## Canaan (Feb 28, 2021)

i think if something was actually bioterrorism we would know within a few months, it was suspicious china made it in the beginning because covid, when they first where reporting it in wuhan, supposedly had its effects nullified better by alcohol (uyghurs can't drink) but now with everything we know its pretty far fetched


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 28, 2021)

I think China was deliberate with COVID. The United States so happened to just let it spread. Multiple ways.


----------



## biggest big boy (Feb 28, 2021)

i believe it was a totally real and normal outbreak that was exploited and exaggerated as an experiment in government control. 

and i despise every nigger cattle on earth who thinks the phrase "live free or die" is a figure of speech


----------



## Joe Swanson (Feb 28, 2021)

I think it was being worked on as a bio weapon, but accidentally escaped the lab


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 28, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> I think China was deliberate with COVID. The United States so happened to just let it spread. Multiple ways.


Once it hit the US there was definitely malfeasance afoot, likely mixed in with more gross incompetence to the point it wasn't always to tell which was which at first.  After some of the bombshells like the reveal on Cuomo's coverup though it becomes clearer (at the VERY least in NY's case) that some of these fuckheads clearly saw an opportunity and took it.

Me personally, I don't care which US officials were incompetent or malicious anymore, they should all decorate lampposts in Minecraft.


----------



## FEETLOAF (Feb 28, 2021)

It's a bioweapon, but it was released accidentally because chinks are incompetent.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Feb 28, 2021)

I think it occurred naturally, the chinese started fucking around with it, and they fucked up so it got out. It seems stupid to target a large section of your own population so I'll settle with them just being incompetent.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lame Entropy said:


> I think it occurred naturally, the chinese started fucking around with it, and they fucked up so it got out. It seems stupid to target a large section of your own population so I'll settle with them just being incompetent.


The Chinese have a breathtakingly low opinion of the value of human life.  I could see them using their own population as a testbed for a bioweapon, or as a way to predicate an even harder crackdown on people like the Hong Kong dissidents, or as a flimsy pretext for "Ebil Amellican Debirs Hit Us With Bioweapon! We invade Taiwan now, crush Western pigdogs!".  Take your pick.  The only thing more notable about the Chinese government than their gross incompetence and cheap view of human life is their overarching desire to fuck over absolutely EVERYONE else in the world, even if doing so results in the deaths of Chinese nationals.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Feb 28, 2021)

You'd think a bio weapon would be a little more effective. Once you get past the hype this is just a virulent cold, hardly worth bringing the potential wrath of the world down on yourself to knock off a bunch of fatties and octogenarians.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 28, 2021)

Expurgate Contradictions said:


> You'd think a bio weapon would be a little more effective. Once you get past the hype this is just a virulent cold, hardly worth bringing the potential wrath of the world down on yourself to knock off a bunch of fatties and octogenarians.


It might have been a test-run for the infection rate.  More likely just incredible dumbassery that led to a breach of lab containment protocol, but something I've been hearing murmured is how incredibly infectious and mutable this thing is, and how we should be pretty glad that it isn't more debilitating and lethal than it currently is.  As it is it's been surprisingly unpredictable in who it fucks up at times - yeah, you'd expect the elderly and infirm to get hit by this like a speeding cement truck, these are people that a common cold poses a reasonable threat to.  There are people who you wouldn't think would be in serious danger getting utterly shithammered by this thing.  Might be things like cytokine storms, might be a particularly nasty mutation, we might never know for sure given how much FUD is being circulated about it.  I will say that Cuomo's stunt is even worse than people realize, because he didn't just kill off a bunch of oldsters, he increased the likelihood that a more lethal strain could propagate.  He fucking FED people to that virus.  The lethality of a given strain was no longer a limiting factor on its spread.

I can sincerely say that the fact that Cuomo likely won't be sentenced to death by hanging anytime soon is an actual miscarriage of justice.


----------



## Chilson (Feb 28, 2021)

I think it was absolutely created as a bio-weapon, but due to incompetence and a lack of safety procedures (Two things China are well known for) it infected the greater population by accident.


----------



## NerdShamer (Feb 28, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> The Chinese have a breathtakingly low opinion of the value of human life.  I could see them using their own population as a testbed for a bioweapon, or as a way to predicate an even harder crackdown on people like the Hong Kong dissidents, or as a flimsy pretext for "Ebil Amellican Debirs Hit Us With Bioweapon! We invade Taiwan now, crush Western pigdogs!".  Take your pick.  The only thing more notable about the Chinese government than their gross incompetence and cheap view of human life is their overarching desire to fuck over absolutely EVERYONE else in the world, even if doing so results in the deaths of Chinese nationals.


The Chinese never really cared about the lives of the peasants, as a quick history lesson would tell you. And a leaked bioweapon generally kills people within a specific timeframe as opposed to potentially killing you over the course of two weeks. 

As it is, it's the just China being more incompetent than what they're normally are.


----------



## No Exit (Feb 28, 2021)

It's a pretty shit bio-weapon and the only reason it ever worked as any sort of terrorism was because of the media and those who needed to use it to manipulate the population. 
As far as COVID and the west goes it's more like a terrorist attack from the inside than any sort of external virus.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Feb 28, 2021)

Yup
My mom still thinks so.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Feb 28, 2021)

I can't shake the nagging suspicion that it was payback for Trump's tariffs on China, which were having the desired effect of strengthening our economy while weakening theirs.  Not saying I believe it is so, but I do have that nagging suspicion.


----------



## BingBong (Feb 28, 2021)

No, but it should've been


----------



## DumbDude42 (Feb 28, 2021)

it's certainly possible and seems pretty plausible when you consider that
>it first appeared in wuhan
>wuhan is the location of a high security virology research laboratory
>this laboratory has been working on the SARS coronavirus and related strains of coronavirus for a long time
there's this page where a bunch of info about this shit is gathered: https://project-evidence.github.io/

to me the most likely explanation is that someone at the lab fucked up and allowed a lab animal that was carrying a research virus to escape the facility, that animal then somehow infected a human which became patient zero for the pandemic. either that, or a careless researcher got himself infected while working at the lab, and then unknowingly spread the virus around the city.

i think i also read somewhere about some high ranking people working at the virology lab being disappeared and wiped from public memory shortly after the outbreak


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 28, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> i think i also read somewhere about some high ranking people working at the virology lab being disappeared and wiped from public memory shortly after the outbreak


it's funny how much saving face by disappearing incompetents looks like covering up a biowarfare experiment by tying up loose ends, isn't it


----------



## Cyclonus (Feb 28, 2021)

Well if it is a bio weapon, I don't think it was released on purpose. China has suffered terribly from this virus. Somebody at the Wuhan viral lab probably dropped a test tube or something.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 28, 2021)

The bat explanation still cracks me up.

You guys remember when China basically said "sorry guys, we eat weird shit and that's how this happened," but then everybody started cracking jokes about China eating weird shit, so then they said it was racism to remember what China just said?

Good times.


----------



## Mr. Zed da Robot Poon Fed (Feb 28, 2021)

Whether China did or didn't intentionally release this is ultimately irrelevant. They did everything possible to keep the status of this virus hidden until it was too late, then used fear to destroy other countries. They certainly treated it as a bio-weapon and this should therefore be treated as terrorism.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 28, 2021)

Phony Negro said:


> this should therefore be treated as terrorism.


oh so should we send them money and materiel or dronestrike them 

I'm confused what we're doing with those now


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Feb 28, 2021)

Dutch Courage said:


> I can't shake the nagging suspicion that it was payback for Trump's tariffs on China, which were having the desired effect of strengthening our economy while weakening theirs.  Not saying I believe it is so, but I do have that nagging suspicion.



Bio-terror was always a proposed threat from Iran (they threatened to release smallpox back in 2002). China certainly has a similar ''We can get you back'' mentality''. It's not that hard to believe. They locked down their country and got rid of the virus within three or four months from what I'm hearing all while sending people on planes with symptoms to the USA and elsewhere. China is a dictatorship so it's not that difficult to control a virus like covid within their own country with a mandatory lock down (come out of the house, you get shot or put in jail etc.).


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Feb 28, 2021)

Think of the implications should irrefutable proof the virus was indeed a bioweapon be discovered; regardless, whether it was deliberate or accidental, you will have millions of people that were adversely affected who would want to show China the beauty of Minecraft.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Feb 28, 2021)

Expurgate Contradictions said:


> You'd think a bio weapon would be a little more effective. Once you get past the hype this is just a virulent cold, hardly worth bringing the potential wrath of the world down on yourself to knock off a bunch of fatties and octogenarians.


You don't need to kill someone if you can hurt them instead.

Look at the sheer amount of damage it's done: business dropping lik flies, people have to practically sterilize themselves whenever they go somewhere,, the governmnt's pumping money left and right to make up for it,,,

And this is for a disease that's practically just a case of the sniffles; the plague wiped out _a third of the human race_.


----------



## Un Platano (Feb 28, 2021)

If it's a weapon it's a fucking terrible weapon because it only kills old and sick people. That being said, I don't think there was malice behind its release, just supreme incompetence. It seems every year I read the same story about how China just culled 10 million chickens because a new strain of bird flu is ravaging the meat industry and it's not a shock that one finally made the jump to humans. It's a combination of the gross lack of control over their meat industry combined with the Chinese tradition of trying to eat every animal on earth (the endangered ones are also the tastiest) that has made China a ticking time bomb for releasing novel diseases onto the world.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Feb 28, 2021)

Un Platano said:


> If it's a weapon it's a fucking terrible weapon because it only kills old and sick people. That being said, I don't think there was malice behind its release, just supreme incompetence. It seems every year I read the same story about how China just culled 10 million chickens because a new strain of bird flu is ravaging the meat industry and it's not a shock that one finally made the jump to humans. It's a combination of the gross lack of control over their meat industry combined with the Chinese tradition of trying to eat every animal on earth (the endangered ones are also the tastiest) that has made China a ticking time bomb for releasing novel diseases onto the world.



It can kill people who are not old or sick though, it's just less common. More troubling is people who have had it still have lingering symptoms and even organ damage. But that's not the worst of it. The worst of it is how it destabilized the economy and destroyed a lot of peoples lives, jobs and small businesses. That may have been exactly what it was intended to do.  The bio-terror aspect of it (if this was an act of terrorism) was to create chaos and cripple economies. 

China is actually doing well economically


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Feb 28, 2021)

America already has a worse biological hazard running around, Bixnood-20. You can see the attacks coming , but you're not allowed to defend yourself


----------



## Canaan (Feb 28, 2021)

if it is a bioweapon its pretty shitty considering everyone around me that got it had a bad flu and got over it


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 28, 2021)

Canaan said:


> if it is a bioweapon its pretty shitty considering everyone around me that got it had a bad flu and got over it


The theory that it's not a bioweapon to kill people, it's a bioweapon to kill an economy... that's interesting and is something I could see someone cooking up if they thought they had people in the target country willing to go along with it for whatever reason, or if the people responsible for said weapon had a very good idea of what the reaction would be.  That gets pretty heavily into actual "conspiracy theory" territory and you'll likely never see it confirmed in your lifetime for more or less the same reasons most others don't get confirmed, but it's not out of the question either.  These days major countries tend to have massive fucking pools of ideas-guys who spend all fucking day jerking off over "hey what if this happened?" and some legit insane shit has come out of those groups, shit that we KNOW they were responsible for cooking up.


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Feb 28, 2021)

Un Platano said:


> If it's a weapon it's a fucking terrible weapon because it only kills old and sick people.


To be fair, look at the miscellaneous fallout aside from just the Covid deaths:

Job loss
Economic depression
Rioting
Further political division
Division of ordinary Americans, such as encouraging people to treat their barbecuing neighbors like Jews hiding in an attic

Wacky circus of an election with tampered results
Breaking down of our society
Stock markets being screwy
Inflation
Health problems from being indoors too long and not exercising
Cancellation of large events which impacts ticket sales and affects the entertainment industry
A "new normal" which subjects ordinary Americans to draconian and dystopian lifestyles
Disruption of our daily lives

Businesses being shut down permanently
Commercial real estate crash
Holiday cancellations
Separation of families
Fear, paranoia, and uncertainty
Children's youths being stunted
Closure of churches
Acceptance of misinformation
Gaslighting and manipulating people into believing they'll personally murder senior citizens if they don't wear face masks when grilling in their backyard

Educational institutions being ruined
Romantic and sexual relationships being impaired due to paranoia of getting infected
Authoritarian governmental leadership
...All in all, we're just eating a big shit sandwich. These are all things that the Coof brought us without wiping out our population. Sure, there's no piles of dead bodies in the street and it ain't exactly Mad Max yet, but if the Chinks really wanted to completely fuck with America thoroughly and irrevocably, they did a great job with it. The virus will go away eventually, but the scars are here forever. We will always remember the past year and the hardships that came with it, and it'll only get worse from here. We've long since gone past the point of "I need a haircut!" and fighting over toilet paper at Costco, and instead transitioned into a phase where about 50% of the country is perfectly okay with abolishing capitalism and doing the live in pod/eat bug meme IRL.


----------



## Canaan (Feb 28, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> The theory that it's not a bioweapon to kill people, it's a bioweapon to kill an economy... that's interesting and is something I could see someone cooking up if they thought they had people in the target country willing to go along with it for whatever reason, or if the people responsible for said weapon had a very good idea of what the reaction would be.  That gets pretty heavily into actual "conspiracy theory" territory and you'll likely never see it confirmed in your lifetime for more or less the same reasons most others don't get confirmed, but it's not out of the question either.  These days major countries tend to have massive fucking pools of ideas-guys who spend all fucking day jerking off over "hey what if this happened?" and some legit insane shit has come out of those groups, shit that we KNOW they were responsible for cooking up.


that makes a lot more sense but realistically its probably just some guy eating a bat and spreading it like all pandemics. fun to think about tho


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Feb 28, 2021)

Maybe the real bioterrorism was the friends we (didn't) make along the way (because we were in lockdown).


----------



## Mr. Zed da Robot Poon Fed (Mar 2, 2021)

Michael Jacks0n said:


> To be fair, look at the miscellaneous fallout aside from just the Covid deaths:
> 
> Job loss
> Economic depression
> ...


Don't forget getting Trump out of office. I guarantee that if COVID never happened, he may as well been elected for a second term.

And China successfully got some people to believe that the virus didn't even come from China.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Mar 2, 2021)

Sweetpeaa said:


> It can kill people who are not old or sick though, it's just less common. More troubling is people who have had it still have lingering symptoms and even organ damage. But that's not the worst of it. The worst of it is how it destabilized the economy and destroyed a lot of peoples lives, jobs and small businesses. That may have been exactly what it was intended to do.  The bio-terror aspect of it (if this was an act of terrorism) was to create chaos and cripple economies.
> 
> China is actually doing well economically
> 
> View attachment 1958569


Is doing well but I wonder if some parts had recovered from the 2020 floods?  And it's so tempting to said then China cook the books when they want to hide something.


----------



## Drain Todger (Mar 2, 2021)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Let's be honest, bio-terrorism has been talked about as a potential threat since the early 2000's. And for the longest time nothing came about it so I think everyone just forgot about such a thing even being possible until last year. I wouldn't put it past China to do this even despite everything about speculative journalism suggesting the Chinese government creating it being debunked. We just don't know for certain. They locked down their own people for several months but several people were still ''allowed'' to leave and go to other countries which is how the virus spread.
> 
> I believed the bat and pangolin at the market story but now I'm thinking it wasn't in good faith.
> 
> ...


Gain-of-function SARS strains have been studied in university laboratories all over the world for years and years. Not just the Wuhan Institute of Virology. Everywhere. Bugs very similar to SARS-CoV-2 have been made in university BSL-3 labs. Not even BSL-4, like USAMRIID. BSL-3. 

Like, these particular coronaviruses have been handled in labs with _students_ sitting right next door.



			https://www.nature.com/news/us-suspends-risky-disease-research-1.16192
		










						Engineered bat virus stirs debate over risky research
					

Lab-made coronavirus related to SARS can infect human cells.




					www.nature.com
				




There was a brief moratorium on gain-of-function SARS research in the US in 2014. Then, they got rid of it and started doing gain-of-function SARS research again.

SARS-CoV-2 has attributes that no natural SARS-CoV strain has. It has a Furin cleavage site on its Spike protein that makes it have an extremely high binding affinity for human ACE2.

To explain the jump between animals and humans, China came up with a fake fucking gene sequence for a virus that doesn't exist and they called it RaTG13.



			https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/nuccore/MN996532
		




			https://twitter.com/drlimengyan1/status/1320156170070491139?lang=en
		


RaTG13 was claimed to have been discovered 7 years ago, but was only just entered into a database? A SARS strain that looks extremely infectious in humans was held onto for that long, and never seriously investigated? No papers published? Nothing?

That is Grade-A BULLSHIT.

RaTG13 is a forgery. It was hand-entered into a BLAST database. Literally just some cunt banging on a keyboard to make a sequence that looks like a SARS variant, to create a plausible cover story for what SARS-CoV-2 actually is, which is a chimeravirus stitched together in a Chinese laboratory by Shi "The Bat Woman" Zhengli and her team, that lying fucking cunt.


The only place that these viruses come from is subtropical caves hundreds of kilometers to the southeast of Wuhan, in Yunnan, Guangdong, Guangxi, and perhaps parts of Laos and Cambodia. They do not jump to humans from fucking Pangolins. They do not come from a wet market in the dead of winter, when bats are hibernating in their caves and are not hunted, and certainly never trucked hundreds of kilometers from their point of origin to sell in a goddamn market stall.

The WHO has covered for China every step of the way, making ridiculous excuses for them, because that cunt Tedros Adhanom, who is a bureaucrat and immunologist and not even a real medical doctor, made the executive decision to suck Xi Jinping's tiny rat dick. Even the name COVID-19 is a disgusting piece of politically-correct propaganda, to avoid any mental association with SARS, which is what this virus actually is; a SARS strain.

These lying bitches terrorized the whole world for a year over pure bullshit. Of course it's bioterrorism.


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Mar 2, 2021)

Yes, I do believe that COVID is a bioweapon that got out of containment.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Mar 7, 2021)

Covid killed 5 million jobs in the USA alone. China wants the USA (especially) to be broken down. And this may only be the beginning. They're just getting started with their reign of bio-terror, wait till they release something worse, like a beefed up and highly contagious ''Marburg virus'' or something of that nature. The will keep releasing stuff and then the world will scramble to come up with a vaccine for that too only to fall further behind each time economically. Why aren't countries taking this as an act of war?


----------



## queenvi (Mar 7, 2021)

The better question... even if it was, would China ever pay for it?


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Mar 7, 2021)

Coofid is psychosocial terrorism, not bioterrorism.


----------



## Drain Todger (Mar 7, 2021)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Covid killed 5 million jobs in the USA alone. China wants the USA (especially) to be broken down. And this may only be the beginning. They're just getting started with their reign of bio-terror, wait till they release something worse, like a beefed up and highly contagious ''Marburg virus'' or something of that nature. The will keep releasing stuff and then the world will scramble to come up with a vaccine for that too only to fall further behind each time economically. Why aren't countries taking this as an act of war?


Because everyone in power is in on it.




Did you think this was a war between nations? Of course not. It’s a war between world leaders and average people, who they have seen fit to demonize as nationalists and angry nativists and to target for culling, like cattle, with biowarfare agents.

When the Illuminati look at carbon emissions, phosphorus depletion, soil erosion, and the aging populace of near-pensioners in many developed countries, they begin wondering who is going to pay for it all.

 Then, in an instant, they decide that it would be easier to kill you than to care for you.

If world governments were at war with each other, then missiles would already be flying over this. They’re at war with _you._


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 7, 2021)

I think it just proves china is inept and shouldn't try so hard to compete with actual 1st world countries. A monkey is still a monkey no matter how much they learn.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Mar 8, 2021)

Drain Todger said:


> Because everyone in power is in on it.
> View attachment 1978177
> Did you think this was a war between nations? Of course not. It’s a war between world leaders and average people, who they have seen fit to demonize as nationalists and angry nativists and to target for culling, like cattle, with biowarfare agents.
> 
> ...



The sick, the old, disabled, the extreme poor (homeless) and certain pesky racial groups (indigenous and blacks) all seem to succumb quite easily to Covid. It does make sense. What's the bottom basis? less necessary spending on social programs now that the biggest users of them are croaking?

More money for the rich, bank and corporations



Redundancy!


----------



## Crazedking (Mar 8, 2021)

well probably never know for sure if it was just chinese incompetence or chinese bioterrorism.

Of my own opinion, it was probably a fuck up that got covered up but as always the saying goes "never let a crisis go to waste". The true weapon is the social apparatus that was used to send a wave of terror throughout the world. This isnt the first time and certianly not the last time that we are gonna get a virus similar to Covid-19. The true damage was done through the measures to combat a virus. A literal social immuno-response happened. We are literally killing people through other means than the virus. The lockdown effects will crash this entire economy and weaken every first world nation that "took the bait".

The best indicator of health in a society is its economy. THIS HAS AND WILL KILL AND HARM PEOPLE. The chinese unleashed the virus, but globohomo is the one that fucking us in the ass. While chinese needs to get fucked as well, we should be putting journos and politician in prisons for their actions in the pandemic.


----------



## Deadwaste (Mar 8, 2021)

Miel67 said:


> Yup
> My mom still thinks so.


i feel you there, homes


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Mar 22, 2021)

This is something else odd. If you type anything about bio-terror, Covid and the Chinese into the google search engine you won't find any result under than articles saying something like ''Covid 100% didn't come from a lab'' ''China innocent''. It's very peculiar as you could find bundles of anti mask propaganda online or ''Covid isn't real''. The question, is why can you find those two things but so little on bio-terror and irregularities surrounding the virus (it being synthetically made as most virus get weaker with more mutations, not stronger)?

Even if China was never involved and this was all some cruel hand of mother nature surely there would be articles and forums discussing conspiracies about it. But it's very censored. Heck, google allowed Sandy Hook conspiracy crap to spread around the web and on youtube for years before cracking down on it. But with this there's very little discussion taking place in meaningful ways.


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Mar 23, 2021)

Whether it was intentional, manufactured, or a fluke of nature, why in the Kentucky Fried Fuck are they keeping a major biolab in such a globally significant area with major trade and traffic

jfc it's like Japan putting a nuclear reactor on a fault line next to the ocean


----------



## Lina Colorado (Mar 23, 2021)

I wonder if Chyna is ever going to pay for this. Their own people should protest for all the shit the chinese gov' did to them, like how they sealed people in their own houses, dragged them away and how they *poofed* wistleblowers out of existence.
We in the west are mostly whipped up in a fear porn frenzy by our media (who at first said to us not to worry because it's just a flu)
and ofcourse our politicians saw this as the perfect opportunity to play games with us.

There will be more of these test drills and there's gonna be many more viruses popping up. We live in a post covid world now and we will not be able to turn back soon.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Mar 23, 2021)

It's entirely possible because it's fucking China.


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Mar 23, 2021)

I agree it‘s a bioweapon that escaped, I don’t think they meant to release it.

If I was China, the old people would just be a side event, what I’d most enjoy is engineering a virus that kills fat people, since they know how fucking fat the US and much of Europe is, so it’d seem poetic to them.

The way to actually send us to the Dark Ages would be something that targeted children. I think the idea here is, can we identify a characteristic in the target population that will be uniquely devastating just to them? And landwhales are that characteristic.


----------



## Drain Todger (Mar 23, 2021)

Sweetpeaa said:


> The sick, the old, disabled, the extreme poor (homeless) and certain pesky racial groups (indigenous and blacks) all seem to succumb quite easily to Covid. It does make sense. What's the bottom basis? less necessary spending on social programs now that the biggest users of them are croaking?
> 
> More money for the rich, bank and corporations
> 
> ...


Our entire world is run like a Ponzi scheme. The wealthy and the powerful need young people to keep “investing” our labor into the system and paying taxes, and they need old and comfortable and needy people to croak so they aren’t a burden on their accounts. Demographics are everything. If you aren’t working, paying taxes, and being a consumerist bug-humanoid, they want you dead. Welfare recipients, pensioners, all of them. They’re a net drain.

At the highest levels of the Elite, it’s basically all anti-natalists and eugenicists from top to bottom. They want more resources for them and their children and less for you.


----------



## Animosa (Mar 27, 2021)

I think it's a bioweapon.

When you think about it, there's always an arms race, there's always the superpowers making and testing weapons to use against one another.

Bio weapons are no different. I'm sure all the super powers are currently testing all kinds of viruses and whatnot and have been for a while.

Why would they not? It's literally what we know about the world, nations are not gonna stop developing weapons.

And yeah in the case of china, they fucked up. The day the news came I'm sure the scientists of other nations working on these viruses were like "It escaped them? that's funny." _Scientists in the room looking through microscopes laugh in unison._

In the chance that somehow China was doing a better job on the race they just shared their progress with the other super powers which is kinda funny. They might copy their homework.



Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> Yup
> My mom still thinks so.


My aunt, haha.


----------

